# Treadmill or Track?



## MJS (May 25, 2007)

A while back, I purchased a good treadmill.  This was bought with the intention of walking and doing some jogging/light running.  I certainly don't have any intentions of running a marathon any time soon, but the cardio aspect is good.   Running on a track or the road is a bit more difficult, due to the fact that you have to put more into it, compared to the treadmill, where basically you need to just keep up with the belt. 

So, for those who do run and/or jog, what do you prefer?  Do you favor one more than the other?  Do you use both?

Mike


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 25, 2007)

I use a treadmill mostly, due to my location up here in Oregon.  I hate running in the rain, and will use it as an excuse not to run.


----------



## Ping898 (May 25, 2007)

I prefer the treadmill, I find I can push myself more with it, I end up slowing down on the track without even realizing it....


----------



## HKphooey (May 25, 2007)

Some of the higher end treadmills have programs for different simulations/cardio levels.  The belt speeds up and the treadmill inclines to intensifiy the workout.


----------



## MJS (May 25, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> Some of the higher end treadmills have programs for different simulations/cardio levels. The belt speeds up and the treadmill inclines to intensifiy the workout.


 
Mine does this.   I have 8 programs to choose from.  They progressively get harder as you go up.  Havent used them for running though, mostly when I walk.  Gives a great workout!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 25, 2007)

as for myslef I prefer the wind, sun, rain in my face when I run. Being in one sport and getting nowhere is not my idea of running and treadmills do not even make me wnt to run


----------



## exile (May 25, 2007)

Track, always. My running program involves fairly intense interval-based workouts. 10 minutes, jog 50 seconds, sprint 10 all out each minute. 5 minutes, jog 55 seconds, sprint 5 all out.  5 minutes, jog 50 seconds, sprint 10 all out. Three times a week. 

I've found it very difficult on a treadmill to get the belt to speed up to where my top sprint speed is, and futzing around with the controls is way too much of a distraction and hassle. Give me a good springy composite surface, banked slightly in the turns, and I'm laughing....



tshadowchaser said:


> as for myslef I prefer the wind, sun, rain in my face when I run. Being in one spot and getting nowhere is not my idea of running and treadmills do not even make me wnt to run



There's that as well...


----------



## IcemanSK (May 25, 2007)

I'm never been a "track" guy. I like to run outside on courses that I make myself. But, there was a time when I absolutely loved running on a treadmill. I'm one of those folks who runs alone & to be by myself for awhile. When on a treadmill, I tune out the world. If this is a draw for you, I'd recommend it. If you would always focus on "I'm not goin' anywhere on this stupid machine" a treadmill may not be for you.

Enjoy your cardio.


----------



## searcher (May 25, 2007)

As a personal trainer I am often stuck with warming clients on a treadmill, but there is a small problem.   If youare runnign ona treadmill you arenot working the hamstrings enough and it creates a muscular imbalance.   It may not seem like anything right now, but down the road it can cause problems.   If you choose to run on a treadmill then you need to work your hamstrings to prevent this imbalance.    Just my humble professional opinion.


----------



## Tames D (May 25, 2007)

I have a $1800 treadmill sitting in the garage right next to a $750 stationary bike. I've found that they make great objects to hang stuff on. I've found that I get bored jogging or riding in the same spot. I much prefer to jog in a track or in the street.


----------



## Tez3 (May 26, 2007)

searcher said:


> As a personal trainer I am often stuck with warming clients on a treadmill, but there is a small problem. If youare runnign ona treadmill you arenot working the hamstrings enough and it creates a muscular imbalance. It may not seem like anything right now, but down the road it can cause problems. If you choose to run on a treadmill then you need to work your hamstrings to prevent this imbalance. Just my humble professional opinion.


 

That's worrying! I've just started running, I do better outside but as I work shifts it's not always possible for me to run during the day so when on nights I go down to the gym in the middle of the night (it's in one of the buildings I work in) and use the treadmill. It's only about once a week so hope thats okay! it's easier to cut the session short on the treadmill, you can't do that when you run outside!


----------



## Drac (May 26, 2007)

Not a real big runner but when I do I prefer a treadmill...


----------



## stone_dragone (May 26, 2007)

I find that I am able to train my speed work more consistantly on a treadmill but I have to get outside and run at least occasionally.

And despite the great benefits of running, I hate it with a passion.


----------



## Drac (May 26, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> And despite the great benefits of running, I hate it with a passion.


 
You are NOT alone my friend...


----------



## searcher (May 26, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> That's worrying! I've just started running, I do better outside but as I work shifts it's not always possible for me to run during the day so when on nights I go down to the gym in the middle of the night (it's in one of the buildings I work in) and use the treadmill. It's only about once a week so hope thats okay! it's easier to cut the session short on the treadmill, you can't do that when you run outside!


 

Once a week is not going to be a big deal, just don't make it into a habit.   And if you do, you can always add in some leg curls or other hamstring work to bring back balance.


----------



## stickarts (May 26, 2007)

I have never been much of a runner but I get bored on both a track and a treadmill.
I like running on trails with different scenery and hills.
Doing repeated wind sprints uphill was my favorite!  
People looked at my friend and I and said we were nuts!


----------



## KeeblerElf (May 27, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of either because running is so bad on the knees and ankles because of the pressure placed on the joints. A good 10-15 mile bike ride around town and sometime on an eliptical machine are my idea of fun.


----------



## redfang (May 28, 2007)

I will use a treadmill if time is a factor, or if the pollen count is very high. Otherwise, I like to run outside. Trail running is my favorite. The softer turf is better for your knees, it tends to strengthen (at least in my mind) my ankles more due to the varied terrain. I just have to watch out for snakes, like the approximately six-foot long black snake I nearly stepped on a month or so ago. I'm not sure which one of us was more surprised, but I added the long jump to my workout that day.


----------



## Christina05 (Jun 12, 2007)

For me I guess it depends I tend to alternate between the two but I like the treadmill a little more than I do the track, Its just too hot in arizona to run out side in the middle of the day.


----------



## phlaw (Jun 12, 2007)

I prefer an Elyptical Machine because of the lower impact it is easier on my knees.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jun 14, 2007)

In terms of energy expenditure you will get more from running outside, less so on the track as there is not change in terrain.  Fresh air is good as well.


----------

